# cannot get my thyroid under control. Help/advice/suggestions?



## RAM1507 (May 15, 2011)

Hi, I'm new to the board, hoping to find some answers/suggestions.

I have an underactive thyroid,have had it for about 5 years, however the last 16 months it has gotten extremely worse. I've put on 30 pounds, lose my memory, lose hair and I'm always tired. My doctor tests my blood every 3 months and if the TSH level is high, he increased my medicine. The problem is, every single time i get tested, the number is higher and higher. It seems with each increase of medicine, my # increases, too.

I was just switched to brand name only. I take it in the morning, with water, and wait an hour before eating anything. That is what I was told, am I doing something wrong?

Has anybody experienced something like this before? Have any ideas of what I can do to lose the weight and get my # to a healthy one? I have done just about everything and can't lose weight. I'm very frustrated.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

RAM1507 said:


> Hi, I'm new to the board, hoping to find some answers/suggestions.
> 
> I have an underactive thyroid,have had it for about 5 years, however the last 16 months it has gotten extremely worse. I've put on 30 pounds, lose my memory, lose hair and I'm always tired. My doctor tests my blood every 3 months and if the TSH level is high, he increased my medicine. The problem is, every single time i get tested, the number is higher and higher. It seems with each increase of medicine, my # increases, too.
> 
> ...


Welcome!









It will be very important for us to see your most recent lab test results and the ranges. It is imperative that you include the ranges as different labs use different ranges.

Have you every had any antibodies' tests?

This can be frustrating but I am sure some of us can help once we see your most recent labs and ranges.

Also, what thyroxine replacement are you on and how much per day? Are you taking any other meds that you think we should know about?


----------



## RAM1507 (May 15, 2011)

T4 - 5.9
TSH - 14.53

I don't know that I have had any antibodies tests.

I am on 125 mcg of synthroid. I also take topomax,klonopin, and allergy medication.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

RAM1507 said:


> T4 - 5.9
> TSH - 14.53
> 
> I don't know that I have had any antibodies tests.
> ...


Clearly the TSH is way high. Wish I had a range for the T4.

How long have you been on the Synthroid and what does your doctor have to say about the fact that your TSH is 14.53?

Is there any way you and insist on a FREE T4 and FREE T3 test?

Here is information on that.

understanding thyroid labs
http://www.amarillomed.com/howto/#Thyroid

Are you female? If so, you could have estrogen dominance which would interfere with the efficacy of your Synthroid. Or very low ferritin; that would do it also.

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

What is your diet like; do you consume a lot of soy?

I feel bad; you must feel very ill and lethargic!


----------



## RAM1507 (May 15, 2011)

I've been on synthroid for about the last 5 years, but a mild dose. In the last 16 months, my doge has been changed about 5 times or so. Every single time i get tested, my TSH level is higher than before, even with the increase in medicine. I was just switched to name brand only.

The dr. know's my tsh is too high, so he keeps increasing the synthroid each time my # goes up. But he just said he doesn't know why that keeps happening.

Will the primary order those tests you're talking about, or is that something only an endocrinologist does? I do not have insurance.

Yes, I am a female. 24 years old. My diet, no I don't consume a lot of soy. I drink mainly water, I eat a lot of fruit, chicken, try to stick to healthy choices. I probably eat fast food a little more often than I should, but given how upset I am over my weight, that's going to stop.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

RAM1507 said:


> I've been on synthroid for about the last 5 years, but a mild dose. In the last 16 months, my doge has been changed about 5 times or so. Every single time i get tested, my TSH level is higher than before, even with the increase in medicine. I was just switched to name brand only.
> 
> The dr. know's my tsh is too high, so he keeps increasing the synthroid each time my # goes up. But he just said he doesn't know why that keeps happening.
> 
> ...


At some point your doctor should wonder why the Synthroid is not working.

Please request the following tests all at the same time.

TSH, FREE T3 and FREE T4. Not T3 and T4. The Frees are the unbound hormone.

Someone has to get to the bottom of this and the above tests will help do that.

See if you have this in your area; you can get your own labs when budget allows.

HealthCheckUSA

http://www.healthcheckusa.com/

Many of us are in the "no insurance" club and also the "no money" club. Hard times are afoot.

So...................do what you can. That is all any of us can do.

The name brand will probably work better. I hope so; let us know.

You do have a wonderful healthy diet. Try to forgo all soy products as it is goitrogenic as well as estrogenic and could be iminging upon the efficacy of your thyroxine replacement.


----------

